# EPO help



## bubbles

I'm trying to do everything possible to help me have an easier labour with this LO and was considering taking EPO to help ripen my cervix (I'm hoping this will help with my dilation as I didn't progress with DS) I've tried looking into it a bit more but can't decide whether to go for an oral or vaginal dose. If I choose vaginal, what dosage is safe? I have found the suggestions for oral but can't find the recommendation for vaginal


----------



## TTC4No3

I was wondering the same thing and didn't get an answer from the thread I made in 3rd trimester, after some googling I came accross the info though:

"As soon as 34 weeks, evening primrose oil can be taken orally. It is generally recommended to take two 500mg capsules a day until 38 weeks. At that time usage can be increased to 3-4 capsules per day. An entire capsule (500mg) can also be inserted vaginally. It is best to do this before bed, so the capsule can dissolve while you sleep. You can also use the oil during perineal massage, and massage it on the cervix as well. Applying the oil directly to the cervix will produce the best results, but the ingredients in evening primrose oil can also be absorbed through the external skin or stomach."

So I'm starting with 2 capsules orally (500mg each) one in morning and one in early evening then inserting one as close to cervix I can get to when I go to bed. I bought mine from Holland & Barrett, think it was 100 capsules of 500mg for £2 something :)


----------



## Babydreams321

In the third tri forum theres a huge thread full of q&a's for EPO & RLT too!! :0) worth a look hon!x


----------



## bubbles

Have looked at that and it doesn't actually tell you what dosage you can take vaginally, in fact I can't seem to find the answer any where


----------



## Babydreams321

bubbles said:


> Have looked at that and it doesn't actually tell you what dosage you can take vaginally, in fact I can't seem to find the answer any where


I have found from my own research ( sorry cant quote the site just notes ive made for myself!! ) 

34 wks - 2 x 500mg/day orally
36 wks - 1 x 500mg/day vaginally 
38 wks - 3-4 x 500mg/day orally

Hope this helps..i'll try & find the site now..x


----------



## KandyKinz

The dose I see most commonly recommended is 3 capsules orally + 1 vaginally. The combo of both oral and vaginal seems to be most effective. 

I'd start off slowly though and work your way up to the 4 a day cause if you jump right into it you could get some awful diarrhea!


----------



## snagglepat

I've not come across anything recommending vaginal epo before 38 weeks before because it's so loaded with prostaglandins it can act like the pessary they give in hospital to start an induction (albeit more gently). After 38 weeks it's no problem though. One capsule before bed inserted so it sits as close to the cervix as possible is what I'm most familiar with too.

Good luck!

Gina.


----------

